

Massive cyber attack hits U.S. federal workers, probe focuses on China - 8ig8
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/05/us-cybersecurity-usa-idUSKBN0OK2IK20150605

======
greenyoda
Current discussion on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9662421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9662421)

